# Skulls 2



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Isn't there a part 2 of the movie called the Skulls? What's it like?
What stage is it in? DVD, still in the theaters?


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

According to imdb.com it is was released straight to video.


----------

